# Donations



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Just a quick message to let you al know that we always welcome donations towards the upkeep of the forum, at the moment we have not yet reached out target for this year. We still have until February to reach this target but I don't want to leave it to late to get the message out.

If you enjoy using this forum please help us by donating to help keep it up and running. We don't ask a lot even if each member donated £1 a year we would have more than enough to keep us up and running as well as run some prize competitions. please remember to read the following two topics which have information about donating.

Thanks

Supporting Members Benefits

Donate to the forum


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

I can't access the links - it says I am not authorised?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Ditto.


----------



## Jodiee182_x (Aug 8, 2010)

also


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

I need to update this, as we no longer have supporting members, I will however fix this and put the donation form up if people still want to use it, All benefits have been moved to the subscriptions.

If you want to subscribe click this link for more information.

Thanks


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

So free members do not even have full access to all the forums any longer? We cannot see the sales section?


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Yes you can see the sales section, you just cant post in it.


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

Ok, I was confused. Thanks for clarifying!


----------

